# Nominations for the most “Inconsiderate Motorhomer”



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

I have always thought of “us” Motorhomers as being a very considerate bunch but during the last 2 weeks while touring the Western Isles, I came across two groups who were not typical of the breed.

The two vans were a large US RV type and a very long European A class. Both vans parked up on a beautiful wild camping site in such a manner as to take up approx 25 metres by parking parallel to the shore when in fact there was plenty of room for them to have parked end on. Scene was now set, I have to admit that I did not like these guys. 

Next, on came the external stereo speakers in the RV and the entire beach was treated to some very dated loud “Country and Western” on a beautifully quite summer evening. Having treated us all to a rendition of all their favourites, the modern day equivalent to the “early warning radar system” came into play as their satellite dish started to hunt for some elusive signal or perhaps they were scanning for some extra-terrestrial beings, however, unfortunately, this also triggered their on board generator which droned on for hours. 

Next day as we were returning to the campsite, we had to pull off the road as the “A class” came thundering round a bend which also coincided with a passing place. The A class was hotly pursued by the big RV which was so close to his sole mate that they jammed up the small passing place. One would think that it would be common sense for these two vehicles to drive some distance apart considering the fact that they were on a single track road with passing places. 

Rant over and apart from these two turkeys, the Western Isles were great.

John C


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*western isles*

Lets hope they read this post


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

how about the m/hs that are parked on the sea front at exmouth the parking cost is £5 for 24 hours some have been there for weeks 1 since easter. 
so the council sre thinking of changing the sigh to NO over night camping
chapter


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

My vote goes to the converted horsebox, based at Les Minimes, La Rochelle, who ran his (very old, noisy and polluting) generator from 6pm to 9am or whenever it ran out of fuel every night this august, and then, just for good measure, from about 11.30am (or whenever he woke to restart it!) until about 3pm!!!!

Timotei


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

I agree with chapter that these kind of selfish overstayers are the worst.
like that bl**dy woman in canterbury aire who spoil the few places we can legitimately park.

But why dont the council change the sign to give a max stay - i.e.48 hrs/ 5 days whatever? then they can manage it just like a parking space.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

jonegood said:


> I agree with chapter that these kind of selfish overstayers are the worst.
> like that bl**dy woman in canterbury aire who spoil the few places we can legitimately park.


We did look out for her, but didn't see her at all. :wink:

Although nowhere near as bad as John C's recent experience, for me the award goes to the three inconsiderate MH'ers (and MCC members too), at the Bristol Balloon Fiesta.
The only exit on the Sunday, was via a steep grassed track, which had been softened by previous rain. Due to FWD, I had to take a run at it from the bottom. On the first run, some idiot stopped right at the brow of the hill, so I lost momentum, and had to reverse all the way back down, whilst being passed by two other MH's on the way up.

On the second attempt, I only just made it onto tarmac, before being hemmed in by the two other idiots, who had stopped.......................to empty their toilets, thereby blocking the only exit from the rally. :x :x :x

Jock.

P.S. If ever in a position to change our MH, RWD will have to be a major consideration. :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

jonegood said:


> like that bl**dy woman in canterbury aire who spoil the few places we can legitimately park.
> .


She was there when we overnighted there last September. Nothing against her personally - though she did discharge her shower water over the car park- but Canterbury are making a rod for their own backs if she is allowed to continue. How can they object to other long-termers setting up there when she has been there for at least a year ?

On the subject of noisy fellow campers; I go out and ask them to stop. I can manage this in several languages now after long practise.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorhomers*

Hi

What's wrong with long stayers if they are duly paying the bill? Assuming no empty gas cylinders are being left here and there, the Thetford is not being dumped on the pavement, what's the issue? I never net the woman at Canterbury, but I believe noise from her unit's engine may have been an issue.

Grizzly is quite correct about asking people to button it - it is as simple a task as that. The worst offenders for noise are, in my opinion trailer tents, which by their very nature have no sound insulation.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Inconsiderate*

Mmmm

I wonder if I shall be classed as inconsiderate later? I am pitched at the CCC Kingsbury Water Park and will need to visit the motorhome service point before leaving. To do this, given the poor location of the said item, I can either....

1) Go the wrong way around the one way system and no doubt a few nice campers will point at the blue and white arrow one way signs

2) Follow the one way system and then reverse around a corner on to the service point, where there is a risk of mowing down a few passing kids. Obviously, if I mow down a few of them, I will be inconsiderate.

I am also inconsiderate when parked at Tesco as I staddle two or four spaces and park at a cock eyed angle to ensure I do not get blocked in. Or is it Tesco who are inconsiderate for not making provision for motorhomes? To be fair, at some of their stores, the are places for motorhomes to park.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Motorhomers*



Rapide561 said:


> What's wrong with long stayers if they are duly paying the bill?


It's a difficult issue Russell. As I say, I've nothing against her personally and she is welcome to be there but, the main argument I've always come up against when asking local authorities why they don't set aside an aire area, is that they are concerned about long term travellers setting up permanent sites in it.

This lady is doing just that. If others then join her Canterbury have got no leverage to remove them if they have tolerated someone who is clearly breeching the rules of the aire.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Long stay*

Mmmm

I suppose though the council might see the lady as easy revenue. The pitch is occupied, and on the assumption she pays her dues....

Certainly, if I owned a campsite, I would prefer £2 per night everynight rather than £2 every now and again.

Just a thought.

Russell


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

How can she be paying her bill if she doesn't move.The ticket is read by the machine,paid for and then you leave by presenting your certified ticket to the out barrier.The lady was there up the corner 2 years ago when we called in.

tony


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Inconsiderate*



Rapide561 said:


> I straddle two or four spaces and park at a cock eyed angle to ensure I do not get blocked in. Or is it Tesco who are inconsiderate for not making provision for motorhomes? To be fair, at some of their stores, the are places for motorhomes to park.
> 
> Russell


I do too Russell, but at the furthest most point from the main entrance, and not usually bothered by others. Fine I know, if you're not disabled.

Jock.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*considerate?*

Russell, I would go the wrong way round, it's not your fault the site has not recognised this difficulty and done something about it. The one way signs are just a site rule so have no legal standing at all, you could counter any objection by other site users by asking what they would prefer, wrong way or crushed kids. Same goes for any moaning warden, to whom you could also point out the poor access which could promote dangerous reversing ( in a polite pleasant manner of ourse) and might be a health and safety issue they might weant to do something about unless they want someone obeying the site signs to crush a kid and be partly responsible sine they are now on notice that it is dangerous. As for tesco I am considering parking in the parent and child spaces, there is always one free and it can be argued that this would leave four spaces for other car park users. I would tell customer services about in on entering the store. Any nonsense and tesco can shove my loyalty points card.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

GEMMY said:



> How can she be paying her bill if she doesn't move.The ticket is read by the machine,paid for and then you leave by presenting your certified ticket to the out barrier.The lady was there up the corner 2 years ago when we called in.
> 
> tony


I think as I will be in Canterbury on Wednesday i will have a little investigation on this 
Miss marples is on the case 8)


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

locovan said:


> I think as I will be in Canterbury on Wednesday i will have a little investigation on this
> Miss marples is on the case 8)


And again on Sept 11th when Taggart here's on the case.

I 'll huv tae inform "the biscuit" o ma findins. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > I think as I will be in Canterbury on Wednesday i will have a little investigation on this
> ...


Yes we can pair up together and become super snoop's.
We are on her case.
How is she able to stay there all the time?
We will have to go on surveilence watch-- from the Local pub and have a meal and a few brevies. :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

hiya Russell, remind me if you ever come here not to go to Tesco with you in your van!!!!
Our local ones carpark is overseen by UKPC who if you park over two bays slap you with a fine of £80!!!
My friend received one for this very offence, although if you look at consumer action group website it would seem the legality of this charge is questionable at the very least!!!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My nomination goes to a neighbouring motorhome on a THS recently.

He watched the rugby on Saturday afternoon then ran the engine for a couple of hours in the evening to recharge the leisure battery.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_on a THS_

What is a THS?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

THS= Temporary Holiday Site


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

pippin said:


> _on a THS_
> 
> What is a THS?


Temporary Holiday Site as run by the C&CC.

BTW (by the way) C&CC = Camping and Caravan Club.

Don't ya just luv a good abbrev? :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

QSL TU SU


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Temporary Holiday Site as run by the C&CC.
> 
> BTW (by the way) C&CC = Camping and Caravan Club.
> 
> Don't ya just luv a good abbrev? :lol:


And the MCC, Motor Caravanner's Club. They do them too.

Jock.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pippin QSD


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

My keying is certainly not defective.

Back to inconsiderate motorhomers.

Do you know - I just cannot recall any incidences where we have felt the actions of other motorhomers to be inconsiderate.

We must move in exalted circles.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Your weighting reveals age or profession. You weren't my morse examiner were you?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_reveals age or profession_

Sadly both!

The Pension Service has just started sending me money every four weeks.

Ist Class PMG, 25wpm - definitely professional.

Almost became a Morse examiner for RSGB, but I struggle to send as slow as 12wpm and receiving at 5wpm is painful.


----------



## LionelG6HXW (Apr 19, 2006)

pippin said:


> _reveals age or profession_
> 
> Sadly both!
> 
> ...


Oh dear. I'm only a lowly G6.

(And due to a health problem since I bought my new MH its been stuck in my front garden going nowhere since July)
Such is life.


Lionel


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Miss Marple*

Hi

Right then, I left the pitch at the Kingsbury Water Park CCC and drove the wrong way along the one way system, thus driving straight forward onto the motorhome service point. Two kind souls advised me of the error. I asked both if they would like to reverse my motorhome around a corner to arrive at the service point, both declined.

Now then, Mavis Marple, you have two tasks tomorrow.

1) Investigate if the woman at Canterbury Park and Ride is paying on a daily basis - assuming she is still there. If she is there and paying on a daily basis, I see no issue. If she has a ticket that is ancient, then let us know!

2) Nect task - more local recky work on the subject of Euroferries.

Russell

PS - was that your Italian on Facebook or a babblefish thing?

Cheers ears.


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

I suppose my nominee could probably cross-nominate me but my complaint is about pig-ignorant arrogance.

My mistake was filling up the water while parked a little too far in the centre of the road.

I then had a tirade of verbal abuse in a language that I subsequently found to be Russian from a fellow camper. I protested in English that I couldnt understand him and he finally relented and spoke perfect English

He then went on for several minutes saying how disgraceful it was that we English only spoke our own language where he spoke 5 fluently. I couldnt get a word in!

Now some of you will be thinking that its a perfectly reasonable criticism of Brits who only speak English abroad but

a) I always try to speak the local language if I can and my wife and I can get by in French, German and Italian (but not Russian)

b) More importantly, this episode did not take place abroad but in this country!!!

Peter


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

peej said:


> I suppose my nominee could probably cross-nominate me but my complaint is about pig-ignorant arrogance.
> 
> My mistake was filling up the water while parked a little too far in the centre of the road.
> 
> ...


That sounds a most annoying episode Peter,but in my experience if you try and speak the native language when abroad,they answer you in in English anyway! :roll: Apart from in the States,where they do not speak English but American apparently! :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

rraf said:


> in my experience if you try and speak the native language when abroad,they answer you in in English anyway!


Reminds me of an Italian campsite where I started booking in, using my very shaky NVQ-standard Italian.

The young man behind the desk, in flawless English, asked me if I wanted to book in quickly or would I prefer to continue as we were and take all afternoon !

G


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Not exactly an inconsiderate motorhomer, although there are a number around, but one night a few years ago we stopped near Bridge of Orchy as I was too tired to drive further. We were well off the road in a large rough surfaced area. About 3am there was a terrible clatter outside and I shot out of bed thinking there had been a big crash on the main road. What did I find, a bloody great Strathclyde Council rubbish lorry emptying a big dumpster cube. One of those lorries that picks up the container on forks at the front and tips it into the load space through a big arc over the cab. Always wondered why it was done at such a time!! Luckily clothing stayed clean, but had to let the dog out to relieve itself (wonder why??).


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> Reminds me of an Italian campsite where I started booking in, using my very shaky NVQ-standard Italian.
> 
> The young man behind the desk, in flawless English, asked me if I wanted to book in quickly or would I prefer to continue as we were and take all afternoon !
> 
> G


 :lol:


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

We had a German and a Belgian on an Aire in France who left thier units plugged in all evening and all all night on the only two sockets provided. At 2euro per hour, ( dont even thik they were using it all the tine either) with no thought for anyone who neede a recharge like the old chap two down from us.

Still when they went to leave in the morning they were more attached than they thought.

THAT SUPERGLUE IS GREAT STUFF :twisted:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No doubt you felt that you handed out justice :-(

Dave


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

peej said:


> I suppose my nominee could probably cross-nominate me but my complaint is about pig-ignorant arrogance.
> 
> My mistake was filling up the water while parked a little too far in the centre of the road.
> 
> ...


Shh ... don't annoy 'em - they'll switch off their gas !!! :lol:


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

CliffyP said:


> We had a German and a Belgian on an Aire in France who left thier units plugged in all evening and all all night on the only two sockets provided. At 2euro per hour, ( dont even thik they were using it all the tine either) with no thought for anyone who neede a recharge like the old chap two down from us.
> 
> Still when they went to leave in the morning they were more attached than they thought.
> 
> THAT SUPERGLUE IS GREAT STUFF :twisted:


If you can't beat 'em, join 'em, eh Cliffy?


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

time-traveller said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> > We had a German and a Belgian on an Aire in France who left thier units plugged in all evening and all all night on the only two sockets provided. At 2euro per hour, ( dont even thik they were using it all the tine either) with no thought for anyone who neede a recharge like the old chap two down from us.
> ...


Well it makes a change for a German's and a Belgian's to stick together. :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

(1) All the motor homes leaving Malvern show with their waste water spewing out from open taps

(2) People who empty grease from their grill/fry pans onto the grass


----------

